
Musk “Super Serious” To Start Candy Co To Prove "Moats Are Lame"(Aiming Buffett) - omarkn
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/05/us/elon-musk-candy-company-trnd/index.html
======
omarkn
Has he lost it, is it a joke or does he suffer from severe ADHD?

